# How big do Dalmatian Mollies get?



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

I just bought a Dalmatian molly and a Fancy Yellow Guppy. The guppy's name is Lemon. As for the Dalmatian Molly, I am undecided (Any suggestions for a female Molly?). The Molly is currently about an inch long. She is also quite fat too so I have reason to believe either she is the offspring of a balloon molly and another molly, or she's pregnant. What I'm asking is how much bigger can I expect her to get? Thanks guys.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

My dalmation molly is about 2.5" long. Maybe 3". Her name is Molly (Original, I know :lol: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Yay! Another molly thread! Subbed!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

mine are about 4 inches I hear they can get up to 5


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, they easily get up to 5 inches  they're cute though.


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, Everything Pets said they don't get much bigger than 1 inch. I'm glad I double checked. Because that's a huge fish. I'm going to invest in a 20 gallon aquarium for my community tank. Because my community tank is a 10 gallon. That's nowhere near big enough. Fortunately, I can save my money for two weeks and get a complete 20 gallon tank for 40 or 50 bucks at Walmart. I'll see if I can sell Gena's old 10 gallon tank and Freddy's old 1 gallon fish bowl at Upstate Corals on Jay Street and see what I can get towards that 20 gallon setup.

I figured I'd sell the 1 gallon fish bowl because I will never use it for another fish. I will still have Gena's old 1 gallon tank since it's missing a part and thus I can't sell it. I may need to do some serious cleaning of Freddy's tank which may last more than a day anyway.


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

Just real quick, how long should I cycle the 20 gallon tank before putting in all of my fish?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well if you want to do a Fish In Cycle then you can put the fish in right away and it will take about a month to cycle. If you want to do Fish-Less cycle then it's going to take about 2-3 weeks to cycle depending on the method you chose. But you should allow it to fully cycle if you want your fish to be safe


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

For now, I did a 90% water change because I had their water tested and the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels were as bad as Gena's before she died.

What are both, the long term and short term effects of that big of a water change on my fish? Can anything bad come out of that big of a water change?

I gotta know because I don't want Lady (my molly) or Lemon to die of ammonia, nitrite or nitrate poisoning like Gena did.

Also, how do I tell if my Molly or Guppy is sick from Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrates or from Chlorine?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nothing is bad about a large water change in a tank that's not cycled as long as you acclimate them well before throwing them in there of course. There are no ill effect's other than shock if you don't acclimate. If you do acclimate, there's nothing to worry about and you can do 100% water changes all day long


----------

